# wifi, problem z karta sieciowa i wicd.

## s_Sopel

Witam, zainstalowalem wlasnie gentoo na swoim netbooku(ASUS 1201n) karta sieciowa to realtek rtl8192se, niestety nie moge lub nie potrafie skonfigurowac polaczenia bezprzewodowego, nie jestem pewien czy sterowniki sa poprawnie zaladowane bo iwconfig nie daje efektow... Prosze o pomoc...Last edited by s_Sopel on Fri Jan 29, 2010 11:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Opisz co zrobiles, pokaz, co iwconfig zwraca, jakie sterowniki zainstalowales i tak dalej...

----------

## s_Sopel

sterowniki instalowalem przez ndiswrapper poniewaz nie moglem znalezc niczego w jadrze ani zadnych pod linuksa.

#iwconfig

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

----------

## mistix

http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=230&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true

----------

## s_Sopel

make && make install nie podzialalo, po insmod r8192se_pci.ko iwconfig daje taki rezultat:

```

wlan0     802.11bgn  Nickname:"rtl8191SEVA1"

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Bit Rate:135 Mb/s   

          Retry:on   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=10/100  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=-100 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

ale iwlist wlan0 scan:

```

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

```

edit: ok, juz dziala;) dzieki

----------

## soban_

 *s_Sopel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
> ...

 

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

Moge jeszcze polecic wicd  :Wink: 

----------

## s_Sopel

wicd cos nie dzialal, probowalem...

----------

## soban_

```
/etc/init.d/wicd start

```

A co dokladnie zwraca, ze nie dziala?

----------

## Poe

moja szklana kula jeszcze nie odtajała po ostatnich mrozach.... więcej logów, errorów, czegokolwiek + nazwa tematu...,

----------

## soban_

 *Poe wrote:*   

> moja szklana kula jeszcze nie odtajała po ostatnich mrozach.... więcej logów, errorów, czegokolwiek + nazwa tematu...,

 

No to fakt, tylko nie dawaj "czegokolwiek" bo np logi windowsa nie sa potrzebne  :Smile:  zas w temacie wstaw chociaz nazwe swojej karty wifi...

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Speed_Up_Boot_With_Wicd - to jeszcze moze Ci sie przydac.

----------

## s_Sopel

#wicd-gtk:

```

Importing pynotify failed, notifications disabled.

Has notifications support False

Notifications disabled during setup.py configure

Loading...

Connecting to daemon...

Connected.

displaytray True

Done loading.

```

i nic poza tym sie nie dzieje...

#wicd-cli:

```

No operations performed

```

teraz lacze sie tak: 

iwlist wlan0 scan

iwconfig wlan0 essid siec

ale polaczenie zrywa mi sie co kilka minut i musze to powtarzac.

----------

## soban_

Popraw temat, po drugie robiles to z linka co podalem? Daj jeszcze emerge --info i odpowiedz na https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6151550.html#6151550 pokaz co zwraca:

```
wicd-client
```

 z roota i z usera.

----------

## s_Sopel

tak robilem tak jak z tej stronki

#wicd-client:

```

Importing pynotify failed, notifications disabled.

Has notifications support False

Notifications disabled during setup.py configure

Loading...

Connecting to daemon...

Can't connect to the daemon, trying to start it automatically...

Connected.

ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on :1.6:/org/wicd/daemon: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)

warning: ignoring exception org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.6 was not provided by any .service files

displaytray True

warning: ignoring exception org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name :1.6 was not provided by any .service files

```

$wicd-client zwraca to samo

#emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_330_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 22 Jan 2010 20:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cat cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri ffmpeg flac fortran gcc gdbm glitz gpm gtk+ hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg mmx mmxext moc modules mp3 mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection session spl sse ssl startup-notification svg svn sysfs tcpd truetype unicode vim-syntax x86 xcb xorg xurlrunner xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by s_Sopel on Fri Jan 29, 2010 1:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

odpal z roota wicd-curses.

----------

## c0oba

No raczej wicd-curses i jego podobne powinny chodzić z usera.

Odpalasz daemona wicd?

```
# /etc/init.d/wicd start
```

lub

```
# rc-update add wicd default
```

i po restarcie sam się odpali.

----------

## s_Sopel

tak, odpalam deamona wicd.

dodanie do autostartu tez nic nie zdzialalo...

----------

## lsdudi

poka flagi dla wicd 

```
emerge net-misc/wicd -vp
```

btw wygląda na problem z pythonem

----------

## soban_

 *s_Sopel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cat cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri ffmpeg flac fortran gcc gdbm glitz gpm gtk+ hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg mmx mmxext moc modules mp3 mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection session spl sse ssl startup-notification svg svn sysfs tcpd truetype unicode vim-syntax x86 xcb xorg xurlrunner xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" 
> 
> ...

 

Z tego co widze, masz gtk+ - ja uzywam gtk po zmianie gtk+ zamiast gtk (emerge -avquDN world):

```
SoBaN-PC soban # emerge -avuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!                     

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.4.2  USE="fortran mudflap (multilib) nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -graphite -gtk* (-hardened) (-libffi) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 61,459 kB                                                                                                                         

[ebuild   R   ] net-ftp/gftp-2.0.19-r1  USE="ssl -gtk*" 1,648 kB                                                                                                                             

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/nmap-5.20  USE="ssl -gtk* -lua" 0 kB                                                                                                                            

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libquicktime-1.1.4  USE="X alsa encode jpeg mmx opengl png vorbis -aac -doc -dv -ffmpeg -gtk* -lame -schroedinger -x264" 0 kB                                     

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/ettercap-0.7.3-r4  USE="ncurses ssl -debug -gtk*" 1,112 kB                                                                                                      

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/wireshark-1.2.6  USE="caps gnutls kerberos pcap pcre threads zlib -adns -ares -gcrypt -geoip -gtk* -ipv6 -lua -portaudio -profile (-selinux) -smi" 0 kB         

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mjpegtools-1.9.0-r1  USE="X mmx png quicktime sdl -dga -dv -gtk* -v4l -yv12" 0 kB                                                                                

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.10  USE="gif jpeg png tiff" 1,302 kB                                                                                                                

[ebuild   R   ] games-strategy/freeciv-2.1.10  USE="nls readline sdl -Xaw3d -auth -dedicated -gtk*" 29,294 kB                                                                                

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1  USE="acpi custom-cflags (multilib) -gtk*" 0 kB                                                                                         

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.17  USE="X a52 aalib alsa css dts flac gnome jack mad mng modplug musepack nls opengl sdl theora truetype v4l vcd vorbis xcb xv -aac (-altivec) -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -gtk* -imagemagick -ipv6 -libcaca -mmap -oss -pulseaudio (-real) -samba -speex (-vidix) (-vis) -wavpack (-win32codecs) -xinerama -xvmc" 7,382 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/distcc-3.1-r4  USE="gnome -avahi -gtk* -hardened -ipv6 (-selinux) -xinetd" 576 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.16  USE="bzip2 gnome python -doc -gtk* -thumbnail" 586 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/emacs-23.1-r2  USE="X alsa dbus gif gpm jpeg kerberos png svg tiff xpm -Xaw3d -gtk* -gzip-el -hesiod -m17n-lib -motif -sound -source -toolkit-scroll-bars -xft" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/dvdshrink-2.6.1_p10  USE="-gtk*" 1,063 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1  USE="accessibility cups dbus glib mng qt3support tiff (-aqua) -debug -gtk* -nas -nis -pch -raster -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.70-r1  USE="X cairo cups -bindist -djvu -gtk* -jpeg2k" LINGUAS="-ja -ko -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-3.1.1  USE="cups dbus gnome gstreamer java kde ldap opengl pam (-aqua) -bash-completion -binfilter -debug -eds -gtk* (-kdeenablefinal) -mono -nsplugin -odk -templates" LINGUAS="pl -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -brx -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dgo -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kn_IN -ko -kok -ks -ku -lt -mai -mk -ml_IN -mn -mni -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -oc -or_IN -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sa_IN -sat -sd -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -uz -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/avidemux-2.5.2  USE="aac aften alsa dts jack mp3 nls qt4 sdl truetype vorbis x264 xv xvid -amr -esd -gtk* -libsamplerate -oss -pulseaudio" LINGUAS="-bg -ca -cs -de -el -es -fr -it -ja -pt_BR -ru -sr -sr@latin -tr -zh_TW" 13,279 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/compiz-0.8.4  USE="cairo dbus gnome kde svg -fuse -gtk*" 1,715 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/fusion-icon-0.1-r1  USE="qt4 -gtk*" 30 kB

Total: 21 packages (1 new, 20 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 119,440 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

Mozesz tez porownac flagi z wicd (ktory u mnie dziala):

```
SoBaN-PC soban # eix -I wicd

[I] net-misc/wicd

     Available versions:  1.6.2.2 (~)1.7.0 {X +gtk ioctl libnotify ncurses nls +pm-utils}

     Installed versions:  1.7.0(01:47:25 16.01.2010)(X gtk libnotify ncurses nls pm-utils -ioctl)

     Homepage:            http://wicd.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A lightweight wired and wireless network manager for Linux

```

----------

## s_Sopel

przekompilowalem na gtk i z tymi flagmi co "soban" i nadal to samo....

----------

## SlashBeast

Odpaliles wicd-curses z roota?

----------

## lsdudi

 *s_Sopel wrote:*   

> przekompilowalem na gtk i z tymi flagmi co "soban" i nadal to samo....

 

sobanem się nie sugeruj to jest tylko postcounter  na tym forum.

poka emerge wicd -vp 

bedziemy wiedzieć którą wersje masz zainstalowaną i z jakimi flagami

----------

## soban_

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sobanem się nie sugeruj to jest tylko postcounter  na tym forum.
> 
> 

  Odezwal sie https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6154921.html#6154921 != https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6154923.html#6154923 Kto tutaj jest postcounter? Ja chociaz nie duplikuje wypowiedzi.

 *s_Sopel wrote:*   

> przekompilowalem na gtk i z tymi flagmi co "soban" i nadal to samo....

 

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> poka emerge wicd -vp

 

Raczej bym twoimi wypowiedziami sie nie sugerowal, bo nawet nie czytasz.

Wracajac do tematu sprobuj odpalic z roota.

----------

## lsdudi

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *lsdudi wrote:*   
> 
> sobanem się nie sugeruj to jest tylko postcounter  na tym forum.
> 
>   Odezwal sie https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6154921.html#6154921 != https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6154923.html#6154923 Kto tutaj jest postcounter? Ja chociaz nie duplikuje wypowiedzi.
> ...

 

Zmieniałeś wypowiedź ... po za tym różnica ~1 min.

----------

## soban_

Tak zmienilem bo kijowo wyglada z tymi | ||  |

----------

## lsdudi

zmieniłeś też meritum wypowiedzi bo był czysty output ze searcha a teraz jest  opis jednej pozycji

----------

## soban_

Tutaj akurat nie masz racji, bo wydzielilem 2 x code z tekstem "Tutaj masz:" reszta byla razem zlepiona. Dlatego 3x edytowalem. Moze przestaniemy robic OT i wrocimy do wlasciwego problemu? Bo nie wiem gdzie ta rozmowa prowadzi...

----------

## SlashBeast

To jest az niesamowite, z jaka liczba uzytkownikow Soban_ potrafi sie zrec na forum.

Pytam, czy udalo mu sie z roota odpalic wicd-curses gdyz moze miec problem z uprawnieniami do deamona wicd przez dbusa. Odpowiedzi sie nie doczekalem...

----------

## soban_

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> To jest az niesamowite, z jaka liczba uzytkownikow Soban_ potrafi sie zrec na forum.

  Ostatnio z tego co pamietam, to Wy sie klociliscie o amd64 i x86 - wiec nie wiem czy to juz ogolnie taka zasada na tym forum - ze trzeba sie klocic (szczerze ostantio mam takie wrazenie - bo wiekszosc stara sie krytykowac, zamiast naprawde pomagac, a przynajmniej skupia sie na tym).

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Odpowiedzi sie nie doczekalem...

  Chyba tak.

----------

## s_Sopel

z roota jest podobnie. jednak jest mala zmiana w po tej kompilacji 

po #wicd-client

mam okienko z taka wiadomościa:

```

Could connect to wicd`s D-Bus interface. Check the wicd log for error messages.

```

po kliknieciu "ok"

kolejne okno

```

The wicd deamon has shut down. The UI will not function propely utnil it is restarted.

```

----------

## s_Sopel

 *s_Sopel wrote:*   

> z roota jest podobnie. jednak jest mala zmiana w po tej kompilacji 
> 
> po #wicd-client
> 
> mam okienko z taka wiadomościa:
> ...

 

log:

```

010/02/01 18:35:17 :: wicd initializing...

2010/02/01 18:35:17 :: ---------------------------

2010/02/01 18:35:17 :: wicd is version 1.6.2.2 463

2010/02/01 18:35:17 :: Traceback (most recent call last):

2010/02/01 18:35:17 ::   File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 1750, in <module>

2010/02/01 18:35:17 ::     main(sys.argv)

2010/02/01 18:35:17 ::   File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 1714, in main

2010/02/01 18:35:17 ::     daemon = WicdDaemon(wicd_bus, auto_connect=auto_connect)

2010/02/01 18:35:17 ::   File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 88, in __init__

2010/02/01 18:35:17 ::     self.wireless_bus = WirelessDaemon(bus_name, self, wifi=self.wifi)

2010/02/01 18:35:17 ::   File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 951, in __init__

2010/02/01 18:35:17 ::     debug=debug)

2010/02/01 18:35:17 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/wicd/configmanager.py", line 40, in __init__

2010/02/01 18:35:17 ::     self.read(path)

2010/02/01 18:35:17 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/ConfigParser.py", line 286, in read

2010/02/01 18:35:17 ::     self._read(fp, filename)

2010/02/01 18:35:17 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/ConfigParser.py", line 482, in _read

2010/02/01 18:35:17 ::     raise MissingSectionHeaderError(fpname, lineno, line)

2010/02/01 18:35:17 :: ConfigParser.MissingSectionHeaderError: File contains no section headers.

2010/02/01 18:35:17 :: file: /etc/wicd/wireless-settings.conf, line: 1

2010/02/01 18:35:17 :: 'wlan0\n'

2010/02/01 18:35:54 :: ---------------------------

2010/02/01 18:35:54 :: wicd initializing...

2010/02/01 18:35:54 :: ---------------------------

2010/02/01 18:35:54 :: wicd is version 1.6.2.2 463

2010/02/01 18:35:54 :: Traceback (most recent call last):

2010/02/01 18:35:54 ::   File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 1750, in <module>

2010/02/01 18:35:54 ::     main(sys.argv)

2010/02/01 18:35:54 ::   File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 1714, in main

2010/02/01 18:35:54 ::     daemon = WicdDaemon(wicd_bus, auto_connect=auto_connect)

2010/02/01 18:35:54 ::   File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 88, in __init__

2010/02/01 18:35:54 ::     self.wireless_bus = WirelessDaemon(bus_name, self, wifi=self.wifi)

2010/02/01 18:35:54 ::   File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 951, in __init__

2010/02/01 18:35:54 ::     debug=debug)

2010/02/01 18:35:54 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/wicd/configmanager.py", line 40, in __init__

2010/02/01 18:35:54 ::     self.read(path)

2010/02/01 18:35:54 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/ConfigParser.py", line 286, in read

2010/02/01 18:35:54 ::     self._read(fp, filename)

2010/02/01 18:35:54 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/ConfigParser.py", line 482, in _read

2010/02/01 18:35:54 ::     raise MissingSectionHeaderError(fpname, lineno, line)

2010/02/01 18:35:54 :: ConfigParser.MissingSectionHeaderError: File contains no section headers.

2010/02/01 18:35:54 :: file: /etc/wicd/wireless-settings.conf, line: 1

2010/02/01 18:35:54 :: 'wlan0\n'

2010/02/01 22:34:35 :: ---------------------------

2010/02/01 22:34:35 :: wicd initializing...

2010/02/01 22:34:35 :: ---------------------------

2010/02/01 22:34:35 :: wicd is version 1.6.2.2 463

2010/02/01 22:34:35 :: Traceback (most recent call last):

2010/02/01 22:34:35 ::   File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 1750, in <module>

2010/02/01 22:34:35 ::     main(sys.argv)

2010/02/01 22:34:35 ::   File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 1714, in main

2010/02/01 22:34:35 ::     daemon = WicdDaemon(wicd_bus, auto_connect=auto_connect)

2010/02/01 22:34:35 ::   File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 88, in __init__

2010/02/01 22:34:35 ::     self.wireless_bus = WirelessDaemon(bus_name, self, wifi=self.wifi)

2010/02/01 22:34:35 ::   File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 951, in __init__

2010/02/01 22:34:35 ::     debug=debug)

2010/02/01 22:34:35 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/wicd/configmanager.py", line 40, in __init__

2010/02/01 22:34:35 ::     self.read(path)

2010/02/01 22:34:35 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/ConfigParser.py", line 286, in read

2010/02/01 22:34:35 ::     self._read(fp, filename)

2010/02/01 22:34:35 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/ConfigParser.py", line 482, in _read

2010/02/01 22:34:35 ::     raise MissingSectionHeaderError(fpname, lineno, line)

2010/02/01 22:34:35 :: ConfigParser.MissingSectionHeaderError: File contains no section headers.

2010/02/01 22:34:35 :: file: /etc/wicd/wireless-settings.conf, line: 1

2010/02/01 22:34:35 :: 'wlan0\n'

2010/02/01 22:34:43 :: ---------------------------

2010/02/01 22:34:43 :: wicd initializing...

2010/02/01 22:34:43 :: ---------------------------

2010/02/01 22:34:43 :: wicd is version 1.6.2.2 463

2010/02/01 22:34:43 :: Traceback (most recent call last):

2010/02/01 22:34:43 ::   File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 1750, in <module>

2010/02/01 22:34:43 ::     main(sys.argv)

2010/02/01 22:34:43 ::   File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 1714, in main

2010/02/01 22:34:43 ::     daemon = WicdDaemon(wicd_bus, auto_connect=auto_connect)

2010/02/01 22:34:43 ::   File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 88, in __init__

2010/02/01 22:34:43 ::     self.wireless_bus = WirelessDaemon(bus_name, self, wifi=self.wifi)

2010/02/01 22:34:43 ::   File "/usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py", line 951, in __init__

2010/02/01 22:34:43 ::     debug=debug)

2010/02/01 22:34:43 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/wicd/configmanager.py", line 40, in __init__

2010/02/01 22:34:43 ::     self.read(path)

2010/02/01 22:34:43 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/ConfigParser.py", line 286, in read

2010/02/01 22:34:43 ::     self._read(fp, filename)

2010/02/01 22:34:43 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/ConfigParser.py", line 482, in _read

2010/02/01 22:34:43 ::     raise MissingSectionHeaderError(fpname, lineno, line)

2010/02/01 22:34:43 :: ConfigParser.MissingSectionHeaderError: File contains no section headers.

2010/02/01 22:34:43 :: file: /etc/wicd/wireless-settings.conf, line: 1

2010/02/01 22:34:43 :: 'wlan0\n'

```

wicd-curses z root tez nie skutkuje...

----------

## SlashBeast

```
mv /etc/wicd /etc/wicd.old && emerge wicd
```

Cos nie tak masz z configami.

----------

## s_Sopel

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mv /etc/wicd /etc/wicd.old && emerge wicd
> ```
> ...

 

ok, teraz ladnie dziala, dzieki;)

----------

